# Rd 2 Game 3: Heat @ Celtics (5/7 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, May 7, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Kick their butts

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With Shaq giving it a go tonight, Spo says he will wait until the last minute decide if he activates Damp.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a picture of Smithian this morning as he read about the problems of the Celtics and Lakers as well as remembering the last time the Mavericks faced Dwyane Wade in the finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No changes for the Heat. Damp and UD still inactive.

For the Celtics, Shaq is active but wont start. To make room, Arroyo will be inactive for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two possessions and I already want Z to get the **** off the court..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So add another -9 to the already huge +/- numbers for this starting lineup.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another solid start


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Stay calm. Stay the course. Play with more energy. Stay focused.

And kick ass.

:flay:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel Anthony! That is all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice back to back baskets tip ins by Joel.

Bosh's D in both man to man and help has been pretty bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-21 after 1

Down 6 after the awful start.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq looks like he can barely move, we have to attack him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel just continues to play great.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel straight up owns the Celtics hhahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Mario. Nice.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haters gonna hate. Joel is becoming my favourite Heat player aside from Dwyane.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario is doing things tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat getting very good minutes out of this non-Wade/Lebron lineup tonight. Was definitely nervous a bit when I 1st saw it but they were pretty good.

Just hope Spo doesnt go a minute too long with them.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Joel just continues to play great.



yah, & sorry to that jor-el guy cause i dissed joel in the beginning of the year but he has improved 1000%... sort of like posey who sucked all year then turned into superman in the playoffs. it's like watching a different guy .. just want Haslem to get back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with another tip in.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

joel with a sick defensive play !! lol i am officially on the joel bandwagon


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Allen gets his 3rd foul on a Wade 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

Heat take the lead for the 1st time


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chalmers 3! 1st lead of the night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel again!

5-5 for 10pts!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this real life? Joel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel and Mario havent missed yet :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron is too quick and strong


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Does any player get more 3's hit on him than Wade?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Does any player get more 3's hit on him than Wade?


He's just lazy and leaves them there. He could be a great defender, but he's just too lazy to be at that level.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

D-Wade with the sick sidestep then LeBron with the block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade doesnt get back on D, West hits a 3. Always.

Wade with the dunk. Doesnt make up for the laziness..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at that "D" on Rondo. I'd give him that every possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-44 at the half

After going down 11, Heat outscore the Celtics by 13 to end the half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh has been quiet, Lebron has been average, still up 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> *Bosh has been quiet*, Lebron has been average, still up 2.


Quiet is an understatement. Guy has been horrible. Hope he steps it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> yah, & sorry to that jor-el guy cause i dissed joel in the beginning of the year but he has improved 1000%... sort of like posey who sucked all year then turned into superman in the playoffs. it's like watching a different guy .. just want Haslem to get back


It's not a different guy. The only person who has changed is you. Anyway, it's good to see you be a big man and come apologize. Let's go Heat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Eh, he's been fine. His presence out there occupies 100% of KG's attention and his defense hasn't been too bad. He missed Ray Allen on that one play but besides that KG is just hitting his usual fadeaways. As long as KG is taking tough shots it's all good.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hmmm... i don't know about that but i give you all the credit in the world for seeing something a lot of people (myself of course included) did not see. he doesn't look like a goofy awkward guy anymore he looks like a real basketball player, and he's definitely playing with a lot more confidence


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This 5 again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

-13 for this lineup tonight. Come on Spo...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, I don't like LeBron's demeanor at all. He gets fouled and instead of being happy he gets up pissed off screaming, "Shoot it," at Mike Bibby? Brian Windhorst is 100% accurate when he says that LeBron is scared to shoot sometimes because he is such a poor free throw shooter.

It's like he concedes beforehand that he isn't going to make the foul shots.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gotta hit these free throws Bron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh is trash. Nothing new.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris is playing scared...

-17 now for this lineup. How much more do you have to see, Spo?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Spo, stop playing this 5 you ****ing idiot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh was fouled by JO. He should have shot the J though, definitely playing scared.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Chris is playing scared...
> 
> -17 now for this lineup. How much more do you have to see, Spo?


Has there ever been an easier coaching decision than the one he should be making?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After the great play of Mario and Joel, How can you not stick with them to start the half?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Man, I don't like LeBron's demeanor at all. He gets fouled and instead of being happy he gets up pissed off screaming, "Shoot it," at Mike Bibby? Brian Windhorst is 100% accurate when he says that LeBron is scared to shoot sometimes because he is such a poor free throw shooter.
> 
> It's like he concedes beforehand that he isn't going to make the foul shots.


It has nothing to do with foul shots. Bibby is scared to shoot and that is a long term problem for the Heat. Lebron is trying to get him confident again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh ****...

That replay was nasty...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh **** at that replay..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-6 for Joel.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh baby Joel. Keep doing it like that. Naughty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Do something good, Chris.. Anything!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offense has just been atrocious this quarter


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Feed the beast! Run some old Shaq plays for Joel! He's yamming on them! He's our only hope!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man Lebron has been terrible tonight. Too many jumpers and when he is driving they are just dumb, predictable drives.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KG is killing us..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Get rid of LeBron. Bring back Yakhouba Diawara.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike ****ing Miller YOU SUCK


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-61 after 3

Horrible 3rd for the Heat. Just cant continue spotting teams 8-10pt runs to start games and 3rd quarters.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not worried about LeBron. He at least touches the ball and does stuff. Bosh is afraid to even touch the ball. He's a joke.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Do our guys ever get upset when they're getting punked?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Were gift wrapping this game for Boston. Sigh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The book on defending Bosh is to basically body him up real tight. He hates it and has issues driving past even though he is fast enough to do so. These two FTs he can basically get anytime he wants.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris, you just did something good. Good for you.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Force Rondo left. He's only dribbling/passing with his right.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I swear we lead the league in puss-factor when it comes to someone who gets in our face.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If I were Spoelstra I'd :flay: Chris Bosh every damn practice until he got angry.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

James, bibby, bosh, you lost us the game. Man up next time.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

****ing pussies.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Come on Wade.. It's up to you or it ain't happening.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh misses a routine rebound and Ray Allen gets a three pointer.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is Spo paying attention out there? Get in Rondo's face he only has one arm!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG, how did Chris or Joel not get that rebound that bounced right in front of them??


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Game over already


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> OMG, how did Chris or Joel not get that rebound that bounced right in front of them??


It bounced right by a non-outstretched arm of Chris Bosh. This guy is a classic frontrunner, loser-type player. He hasn't played good a single time in a hostile environment.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Pussies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Bosh...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh casually jogging around


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

for ****s sake Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, just wow.

Bosh turns down a wide open shot and then throws it away to Rondo. I hate this guy so much.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

There is a TOOOON of time left. Just have to make a run. Play a little defense and it will happen.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

God damn, total choke. We haven't had a single good offensive possession this half.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did that LeBron James guy just score?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Pussy is such a fantastic word for this team.

Spread it out and run the ****ing pick and roll for Dwyane Wade every damn time. Now. Just do it. Get the **** out of his way and let the champion do work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

dumb 3 by Wade leads to a fastbreak dunk.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Smithian said:


> There is a TOOOON of time left. Just have to make a run. Play a little defense and it will happen.


Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It would be nice if the coach did some actual coaching. Stop letting them freelance on offense.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Time to bring Haslem back. He won't fold when the game gets physical


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo also needs to attack Rondo. Bench Mario, put Wade at point and let him go to work


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Miami quit playing in the 3rd qt. You know youre in trouble when a fat 39 year old and a guy missing an arm is outplaying lebron and bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need some 3s, stops, and1s, and a miracle.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not sure yet if I wouldn't rather have had Felton + Amare instead of LeBron + Bosh. Not because of LeBron but because Bosh might be impossible to win a championship with. He's that bad.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

You fuuuucking puuuuussies knooooock Roooondo ooooon hisssss assssss you puuuussiessss


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is unreal, it's as if the Heat are completely unaware that Rondo is playing with one arm. Mario just let him drive right to the hoop instead of cutting him off. Why won't anyone recognize what's going on?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Only 13 points now. Comeon you pussies. Plenty of time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario not missing at all is pissing me off even more that Spo idiotically stuck with Bibby and Z.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo's lack of ingame awareness is really showing here. I'm sure if he had a day to prepare he can exploit a one armed Rondo but he can't do it on the fly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> This is unreal, it's as if the Heat are completely unaware that Rondo is playing with one arm. Mario just let him drive right to the hoop instead of cutting him off. Why won't anyone recognize what's going on?


I'll live with that one. Rondo was waiting for Mario to come at him cause he had Ray Allen on the wing ready to shoot a 3.

But every other time is just unacceptable. Spo needs to forget the strategy of playing off of Rondo and instead body him up and shade him to the left. Force him to dribble and pass with that arm. Just makes too much sense though..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't mean to blame this on Spo's rotations...but Spo's rotations are the reason we've lost tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

REBOUND THE DAMN BASKETBALL YOU SAD SACK PIECES OF ****!

We need to get back to our hustle lineups. Juwan please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No doubt that this is 75% on Spo tonight. He got away with that Bibby/Z lineup to start the game, then played with fire, started the 3rd quarter with that lineup again, and got burned.

Other 25% on Lebron and Bosh.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We gave this game away, in a very soft, pussy like way. I hope our guys show up on monday.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> I don't mean to blame this on Spo's rotations...but Spo's rotations are the reason we've lost tonight.


He starts Zydrunas Ilgauskas. We deserve to lose and I'm truly not the least bit sad.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> No doubt that this is all on Spo tonight. He got away with that Bibby/Z lineup to start the game, then played with fire, started the 3rd quarter with that lineup again, and got burned.


Yeah, you're right. It's Spo who told LeBron to suck. Wade to stink. Bosh to be a pussy. James Jones to miss everything. Miller and Bibby to run from the ball. Z to suck ass. Yeah, 100% right.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo benches Bosh for the final 5-6 minutes, good. Now can you please do that with Z and Bibby?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> We gave this game away, in a very soft, pussy like way. I hope our guys show up on monday.


Buncha pussies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Yeah, you're right. It's Spo who told LeBron to suck. Wade to stink. Bosh to be a pussy. James Jones to miss everything. Miller and Bibby to run from the ball. Z to suck ass. Yeah, 100% right.


You caught my post before the edit :rant:

Changed up the % of blame.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

And im not going to blame this on spo. The whole team except for wade, anthony and chalmers played like absolute trash. It wasnt so much that boston had such an effect. Miami shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade wasn't even that good. He reverted back to homerun threes and overall bad shot selection. The whole team just took a collective **** tonight. Oh well, they got embarrassed so maybe they will come out a little harder in game 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Steve Smith just now on NBATV also wondering why the Heat didnt play up on Rondo and force him left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else think Wade change his game a but after the Rondo injury? I thought that definitely got in his head. He wasnt the same for while after that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Anyone else think Wade change his game a but after the Rondo injury? I thought that definitely got in his head. He wasnt the same for while after that.


He had a home run three in the first half that jummpstarted a huge Boston run. He was meh all game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Those not blaming Spo: how can you explain letting Rondo get away with playing one arm? 

It's not that difficult, run a pick and roll and get a mismatch with him guarding Wade or Lebron. Defensively, ditch the 10 feet off gameplan and pressure/shade him to his left. WTF, anyone who knows basic basketball can see this. The coach should be able to see this right away and instruct his players on what to do. It's like Spo gave up on the game just as badly as the players.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I can take losses. I understand you cant win them all. But tonight--god damit. What a sour taste it left in my mouth. I wouldnt feel so bad if the game was at least close in the end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Those not blaming Spo: how can you explain letting Rondo get away with playing one arm?
> 
> It's not that difficult, run a pick and roll and get a mismatch with him guarding Wade or Lebron. Defensively, ditch the 10 feet off gameplan and pressure/shade him to his left. WTF, anyone who knows basic basketball can see this. The coach should be able to see this right away and instruct his players on what to do. It's like Spo gave up on the game just as badly as the players.


The guy was going left and using his right arm to dribble and crossing him right arm over his left to pass when going left...and this was happening right in front of Spo. There's just no defending this.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Those not blaming Spo: how can you explain letting Rondo get away with playing one arm?
> 
> It's not that difficult, run a pick and roll and get a mismatch with him guarding Wade or Lebron. Defensively, ditch the 10 feet off gameplan and pressure/shade him to his left. WTF, anyone who knows basic basketball can see this. The coach should be able to see this right away and instruct his players on what to do. It's like Spo gave up on the game just as badly as the players.


Spo takes part of the blame as well, but we all know he doesnt control the offense that much. the players failed to put what we were all thinking into action.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He starts Ilgauskas. Let's not lose sight of this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> He starts Ilgauskas. Let's not lose sight of this.


Z- 9 minutes played...-19 on the night 

:whatever:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo on if now he will make a change in the starting lineup:

"I will evaluate everything, A to Z"


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

-19 in 9 minutes. 9 minutes! And this is the 8th such game like this. What's so complicated about this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel played the other 37 minutes at C and was +5. That is a pretty crazy stat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Let's not forget arguably the worst playoff game in Lebron's career. Top 3 at least.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wouldn't mind starting James Jones and playing Bosh at center. Jermain O'Neal is irrelevant so it doesn't hurt us.

Starting Ilgauskas is just the height of incompetence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Really sucks that we wasted a 35pt effort from our bench.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We Want Magloire!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Only one thing to do....

:buddies:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Smithian said:


> Only one thing to do....
> 
> :buddies:


Gonna be a long 2 days


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo on if now he will make a change in the starting lineup:
> 
> "I will evaluate everything, A to Z"


I think he meant A and Z, as in Anthony and Big Z.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

What happened to Dampier? He and Magloire would both be better than Big Z against Boston.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Shaoxia said:


> What happened to Dampier? He and Magloire would both be better than Big Z against Boston.


I was thinking the same thing. A little bit of size would help the team in a major way!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damp is the great mystery of the playoffs so far. Deactivated before game 1 against the Sixers and no word since. He has to have done something to get into the doghouse because I believe Magloire was activated for some games while Damp wasn't which doesn't really make any sense. I could be wrong about that one though.


----------

